# RED PEPPER & CHEDDAR SPREAD



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

RED PEPPER & CHEDDAR SPREAD

INGREDIENTS:
1/2 sm Onion, Quartered
3 lg Cloves Garlic, Peeled
2 ts Olive Oil
2 Red Bell Peppers
1 1/2 c sharp Cheddar, grated
dash Cayenne Pepper
2 tb Chives, Fresh, Chopped

DIRECTIONS:
Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Place onion and garlic in
small baking dish. Drizzle with oil. Bake until soft,
stirring occasionally, about 50 minutes. Cool. Meanwhile,
char peppers over gas flame or under broiler until
blackened on all sides. Cool 10 minutes. Peel and seed
peppers; pat dry. Place all ingredients except chives in
processor. Puree until almost smooth. Transfer to bowl.
Stir in chives. Season with salt and pepper. Cover and
refrigerate at least 2 hours. (Can be prepared 1 day
ahead.) Makes about 1-1/2 cups.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 28, 2004)

Mmmm! This one is a must-try, being a cheesaholic, myself. Sounds muy excellente!


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey DampCharcoal, Glad to see you are back


----------



## marmalady (Nov 28, 2004)

GB, in the South we just call this 'gussied up pimento cheese'!


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

I love the way you southerners talk


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 28, 2004)

"Gussied up" is also how we dress for a wedding (or "hitchin'")up here!   
Thanks, GB. Checked out your pictures, great stuff! I purchased a Canon A75 a few weeks ago and I love it! Photography used to be a hobby of mine so I thought I would try the digital version. NOT the same as a good ol' SLR but I'm learning!


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

I have been drooling over the Nikon D70 for a while, but that will have to wait since I have more important things to spend money on now that my wife is pregnant. I am envious over your Canon A75. Once you use digital for a while, I am sure you will start to love it


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes, I hear the D70 is the cat's a$$! Outta my ballpark too, for now. Good luck and good health to your wife and child!


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks DC


----------

